# Official Comprehensive Snowboard Manual



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a FREE copy of an official snowboard manual for any national snowboard association? (AASI, BASI, etc.) Just looking to save money...

Alternatively, if I have to buy a manual, who knows which manual is the most technical or, in other words, which manual describes the most advanced and complex manouvers and techniques? (freeriding techniques not freestyle)

Thanks!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Google Books provides some good limited previews on a decent selection of books, with user reviews to help you choose what suits you best.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Snowboard Books*

I second SnowWolf's reccomendation of "The Snowboard Book" by Lowell Hart. It is excellent and covers alot from beginner through advanced techniques. Another good one is "The Illustrated Guide to Snowboarding" though I can't remember the author.
The AASI manual probably isn't what you are looking for if you are looking to improve your own riding. It is more of a teaching guide than a "how to snowboard". It does have some example lesson plans that give some ideas for how to carve or ride bumps, but it's mostly about learning styles, teaching styles, biomechanics, and alot of other stuff teachers need do to teach effective lessons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey! 

I registered on the forum just to answer this question... 

CASI (Canadian Association of Snowboard Instructors) has the level 1 instructor reference guide available on the site. You can get it here: Resource Center
Click Resources, then Course Guides. It's the Level 1 - Reference Guide.

Lots of good info... not sure if it's improved my riding, but hey, it can't hurt. 

Enjoy!


----------

